# Interfaith Relationships



## Neutral Singh (Jul 24, 2004)

Many of you are may be in interfaith relationships, and I thought the issues faced by interfaith couples might be worth discussing.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 24, 2004)

There is no such thing as 'interfaith relationship'. The only relationship is the SAME CONCEPT one.

Peace & Love

Tejwant


----------



## jass (Aug 27, 2004)

FATEH !!
 Interfaith relationships are not as simple as they seem on the face... if u don't beleive in the practices of your religion ,then their is no problem...

but just imagine a sikh girl who has gone to gurudwara her whole life, and now suddenly, she has to hold the pujaa thaali in her hand and perform all rituals of the other faith...she can newver do it with her heart...

also, another problem is of kids..they are in an identity crisis forever. I have ahrdly seen any sikh girl marrying in another religion and bringing up her kids as sikh. no doubt, our religion is getting diluted by all this.

if we see at  bigger level and talk philosophically that humanism is the only religion, then i think it is more of an excuse...

humbly yours
jass


----------



## etinder (Aug 28, 2004)

jass said:
			
		

> FATEH !!
> Interfaith relationships are not as simple as they seem on the face... if u don't beleive in the practices of your religion ,then their is no problem...
> 
> but just imagine a sikh girl who has gone to gurudwara her whole life, and now suddenly, she has to hold the pujaa thaali in her hand and perform all rituals of the other faith...she can newver do it with her heart...
> ...


dear jass
can u please elaborate that y a sikh girl has to hold pooja thali? why cant a couple following different religions can keep on believing in their respective religions, and i feel if the relationship is love based (which is wud be in the majority) dont u think they wud give each other the room n freedom to follow their respective belief system
and for your kind information i have seen incidents where a sikh girl married to a person of diff religion has raised her children as sikhs..
its a personal issue n every individual couple tackles it differently and its very much situation specific..
and dont u think there is anything wrong with "manas ki jaat sabh eke pehchaan bo".. if our gurus can be secular and if our Sri guru granth sahib ji is secular why can't we be
regards


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 28, 2004)

It depends, if interfaiths are clashing or intermingling!!

The idea is not to dis/respect each others' outer rituals but motivate each other to grow internally. Mind you, the roof can not be laid flat on two uneven walls.

Tejwant


----------

